# Music Downloading Internet Downloads



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Reviewed many different Music Downloading outlets and found a service that said they were non-P2P file sharing with direct downloads. Upon paying the yearly fee, and after a week of attempting to sign on using the Name and Password they sent via E-Mail, also upon several E-Mails to their Support address I finally was able to access the site. Once I entered it I was required to download one of six or seven programs in order to use their non-P2P service. Upon investigating each of these suggested downloadable programs I discovered all the programs were for P2P file Sharing.
If this service was as advertised they would have music available for download directly from their servers and not just provide links to P2P software such as Bit Torrent, Filescavenger just to name two. Upon further communication with this site I received an E-Mail suggesting I request a refund of my money.
The sad part of this whole scenario is I thought I investigated this site throughly through my normal Internet channels and could not find any negative comments about them thus prompting me to act and join.
The website can be found Here
and goes under the name of InternetDownloads
Suggest staying away from this site unless you wish to waste your money on suggestions for P2P programs that are free for download anyway.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Wow sorry to hear of all the trash they installed on your PC Davey.

I think once I read this part I would of seen red flags.

http://www.internetdownloads.org/faq.htm

"Q" - What exactly is Internetdownloads? Is it a P2P (filesharing service)?

Internetdownloads is not a filesharing (P2P) service. Internetdownloads. org will show you how you can go about 
downloading all types of files connecting directly to an extensive high-speed database servers network 
available to all Internetdownload's members and developed to provide a user-friendly and enjoyable high speed 
downloading experience.

All software needed is available to our members at no cost.

Internetdownloads offers direct database downloads and also P2P program's userguides.

Our main policy is computer safety.

Why would they give you a P2P program's userguides if you don't need P2P or they are not installing it on your PC.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

hewee said:


> I think once I read this part I would of seen red flags.
> 
> http://www.internetdownloads.org/faq.htm
> 
> ...


Yes that should of if I was more familiar with Music downloading software but alas I have stayed away from it for the most part. 
Fortunately I did not allow any downloading of P2P programs so my hassle was left to getting my money back.

Take care
Dave


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

OK I got yea. I don't know anything either about any of these music downloading site.
So I can see that you can think you get a link to just download a song so no software is needed. Just pay so you can get into the site.

I think when it comes to music, videos etc there is to much tracking going on as it is so having any other program installed is even worse.

I do not have any P2P or chat program on my PC or will I ever do so. Just not wanted or needed and safer with them. 

You take care to.


----------



## jackdalad2k4 (Mar 28, 2006)

How Do I Get Music On My Psp


----------



## mike5532g (Jun 12, 2004)

Should have installed SiteAdvisor.

Feedback from credible users suggests this site may be 'fake' (pretending to be another legitimate site in order to collect consumer/financial information).


----------



## dr911 (Sep 21, 2005)

Hey Davey7549 & Others,

I wrote an e-mail to www.internetdownloads.org concerning Davey7549 statement.

This is what they sent me:

Hello,
Thank you for contacting us.

First of all, we do not offer software.
Rather than that, we are a service that offers tutorials on how to download
online using software, via P2P or without sharing a file, converting a P2P
program into a direct downloader indeed.

Yes, you can use P2P without sharing a Kb, and we show our customers how.

The moderator of your forum may have been caught in between our server's
updates, where we implemented a new login system, therefore having
difficulties with his login details. A process that should be totally
automatic as it is today.

As you see, we do comply with our refund guarantee, so please do not compare
our service with the bunch of scammers out there that do not comply with
their refund guarantees, or with companies that have been on the internet
two days with the intention of disappearing, or with companies that do
advertise the sale of software that is found for free somewhere else. All
companies that obviously have just a few happy customers while all the rest
are complaining banging at their door.
As you may have noted (or your webmaster should have), we have no statement
on our homepage that says "with our software Superxxx, you will receive
unlimited downloads...", because we do not own the software nor are selling
it.
We do offer a service for unlimited downloads, show how to do this with our
without filesharing, show how to configure things to have greater speeds,
and if you take a closer look, if a program such as bitcomet downloads a
file from one of the know torrent sites without sharing a file, it is the
same as downloading from the biggest databases on the Internet.

If you know how to use P2P software, even without sharing a single Kb, you
are correct and internetdownloads.org is not a place for you.
But as you know, there are thousands of people interested in this, and not
all of them are keen using these programs. Not many people are as computer
literate as your moderator, you or myself. Just consider this. There are
lots of people out there that need complete instructions on how to do
certain things.
Something that I find easy, speaking German is something that you can learn
by yourself. Borrow a vocabulary, learn 20 words every day... and then get a
German girlfriend. There are many people that never needed a tutor to learn
German (each one using their preferred method  ). However, most of them
need to pay for lessons, or will never learn the language correctly.
We are in the same case here:

We offer full support and tutorials for each program. In most cases, more
support than what the program's inventors offer. Also, some of these
programs are free and some are not.

Again, if you know how to download things for free online already, what is
the point for paying for it? But there are many people that do not know how
to do this or even never heard of it, all over the world.

I must ad, that we have a disclaimer page where we do state the use of P2P
software, and encourage basically anyone to use these programs respectfully
with the laws of their Country, being aware that these programs are not
legal in many parts of the world, are legal in others, and in certain
Countries these programs are legal depending on the use that they are given.

I believe things are pretty clear in internetdownloads.org, and if by any
chance a misunderstanding arises, that's what refunds are for.

Best regards,

Sascha Stein.
manager
www.internetdownloads.org

Thought everyone should see this.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

I can show you how to look at your computer monitor for a nominal fee!! What a SCAM!! Look at the guys name registered on network solutions:
Fernando Sacha Gutierrez Stein 
Sounds like a fake name to me. As well as the contact info seems a little off.


----------

